# sauvegarde iCloud



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour

ça fait des mois que ma sauvegarde iPhone ne fonctionne plus avec iTunes, ça marque toujours "iPhone déconnecté" donc je cherche un nouveau moyen de sauvegarder mon téléphone et j'ai vu que je pouvais le faire avec iCloud mais je n'ai jamais compris comment fonctionner ce iCloud, pouvez vous m'éclairer un peu svp ... ??

merci beaucoup


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir,

un peu de lecture  

Pour info , j'ai supprimer , votre topic similaire sur la mauvaise section


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

ok merci j'ai déjà lu cette page mais ça ne répond pas vraiment a toutes mes questions, est ce comme la sauvegarde iTunes ? et savait vous pourquoi la sauvegarde iTunes ne fonctionne plus ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

votre iTunes est il a jour?


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

oui tout est à jour, je me dis que c'est peut être ma sauvegarde qui  a un problème du coup je ne sais plus comment faire et iCloud je ne comprends pas grand chose ... est ce que ça sauvegarde tout de la même façon que iTunes ? si je change diphone par exemple, je pourrais tout récupérer de la même manière ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

Vous etes sur Mac ou pc ?


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

Mac


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Juin 2018)

lolote95 a dit:


> ok merci j'ai déjà lu cette page mais ça ne répond pas vraiment a toutes mes questions, est ce comme la sauvegarde iTunes ? et savait vous pourquoi la sauvegarde iTunes ne fonctionne plus ?



Salut,

Pour répondre à la question : c’est mieux que la sauvegarde iTunes parce qu’en plus des donnés de compte, des contacts, du calendrier, des tâches etc. on peut choisir les données des applications qu’on veut sauvegarder dans les réglages. C’est aussi plus rapide et plus simple quand on restaure un appareil. Enfin, le fait que ce soit automatique quand l’appareil est connecté en wifi, branché sur le courant et verrouillé est aussi très pratique (on peut aussi le faire manuellement). Pour résumer, depuis que je suis passé sur Apple Music je n’ai plus branché iPhone et iPad à l’ordi ! Enfin/2 plus pratiquement vos données ne sont plus sur un ordi mais sur un serveur Apple (en Europe il se trouve au Danemark je crois) et sont accessibles avec vos coordonnées de compte. Pour la sécurité et la confidentialité, un peu de lecture : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202303

Pour la deuxième question, il est impossible de répondre sans avoir plus de détails : votre iPhone (avec version d’iOS), votre ordi (Mac, PC, version d’OS), si tout ça est à jour, si iTunes est à jour, si le câble lightning fonctionne correctement et surtout quel est le comportement d’iTunes qui vous fait dire exactement que la sauvegarde ne fonctionne pas : le iPhone n’est pas reconnu du tout par iTunes ? Est-ce qu’il entame la synchronisation mais s’arrête avec le message que vous dites ?

EDIT : je viens de voire les premières réponses, ce serait bien d’avoir les infos demandées en une seule fois, ça irait plus vite, surtout pour vous


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

ok désolé je te répond : iPhone 7 iOS 11.4, mac 10.13.4,  iTunes est à jour, le câble est tout neuf (j'ai changé 3 fois et tjr le même problème), quand je branche lipome a iTunes il est reconnu, les musiques se synchronisent et quand je fais "sauvegarder l'iphone" tout s'arrête et ça marche "lipome n'est plus Connecté", j'ai vu sur internet que bcp de gens ont le même problème et que apparement c'est la sauvegarde qui aurait un problème mais je ne sais pas trop si c'est ça ou pas... et concernant iCloud je n'ai pas assez d'espace du coup j'ai vu qu'il y a des forfaits dont un a 50go pour 0,99euros mais je ne veux pas un forfait, je souhaite juste 50go comment faire ? je veux payer une fois, avoir mes gigas et arrêter tout prélèvement, je peux ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Juin 2018)

Hum, de mémoire la sauvegarde se fait avant la synchronisation de la musique et il n’est pas nécessaire de refaire une sauvegarde après. Mais ce que je vous dis concerne les PC, peut-être que sur Mac c’est différent.

Pour le cloud, je ne connais pas d’autres solutions que l’abonnement mensuel. Par contre pourquoi avez-vous besoin de 50 Go ? Mes sauvegardes du iPhone et du iPad prennent moins d’1 Gonau total.

a+


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

je n'ai pas besoin de autant mais je vois que ça commence a 50 go mais je ne comprends pas comment fonctionne les abonnements en fait ? ma question peut paraitre bête mais bon... quand ils disent 50 go pour 0,99 par mois, si j'arrête après un mois je serais a combien de giga? je ne comprends absolument pas le principe


----------



## mokuchley (3 Juin 2018)

https://www.macg.co/publicite/2018/06/oubliez-hubic-avec-pcloud-102492

le lien offre une solution sans forfait (je ne connais pas ), car chez apple il n'existe que des forfait icloud


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Juin 2018)

lolote95 a dit:


> je n'ai pas besoin de autant mais je vois que ça commence a 50 go mais je ne comprends pas comment fonctionne les abonnements en fait ? ma question peut paraitre bête mais bon... quand ils disent 50 go pour 0,99 par mois, si j'arrête après un mois je serais a combien de giga? je ne comprends absolument pas le principe



iCloud propose par défaut et gratuitement 5 Go et dans ma pratique c’est très largement suffisant pour sauvegarder deux appareils. Après tout dépend de ce que vous voulez faire de ce stockage et caler la solution sur vos besoins réels.

a+


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

quand j'essaie de sauvegarder, ça me dit que je n'ai pas assez d'espace iCloud


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Juin 2018)

Oups en effet !

Il faudrait regarder deux choses :
- ce qu’il y a déjà sur votre espace iCloud : dans iCloud/Gérer le stockage
- ce qui va se sauvegarder : iCloud/Gérer le stockage/Sauvegardes/iPhone et là normalement on a le détail des données des app à sauvegarder et une estimation de la prochaine sauvegarde

NB : depuis iOS 11.4 et si vous avez mis SMS/iMessage dans les clous ça peut prendre BEAUCOUP de place !


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

ah oui ça me marque 11 Mo mais les applications si je les décoche ça veut dire quoi? que si je remets cette sauvegarde sur un nouvel iPhone, toutes les application que j'aurais décochés ne seront plus sur le nouvel iPhone ?
et comment fonctionne les forfaits iCloud alors ? svp


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Juin 2018)

Si vous décochez les applications, les données de personnalisation des app (compte, progression dans les jeux etc.) ne seront pas sauvegardées par contre les app seront de nouveau téléchargées en cas de restauration.
Pour le fonctionnement du forfait iCloud, je suppose que vous payez via votre compte Apple (comme un achat ou un abonnement sur iTunes) et votre stockage augmente.

Par contre, questions : il y a déjà des trucs sur iCloud ? Que donne l’estimation de la sauvegarde ? Quand vous branchez votre iPhone la sauvegarde se fait-elle avant la synchronisation de la musique ?


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

l'estimation 11 Mo si j'ai bien compris...et quand je branche sur iTunes ça synchronise tt de suite les musiques etc et après je peux choisir de faire la sauvegarde (qui ne fonctionne pas..)


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2018)

lolote95 a dit:


> ah oui ça me marque 11 Mo


Tu es sûr que c'est des Mo et pas des Go ? Parce que 11 Mo, autrement dit tu n'as rien ! Par défaut un compte iCloud gratuit c'est maximum 5 Go.


----------



## lolote95 (3 Juin 2018)

ah non pardon je regarder au mauvais endroit, c'est écrit 4,90 go en décochant toutes les app, donc j'ai besoin. de plus mais je ne comprends tjr pas comment fonctionne les forfaits iCloud... je désespère avec cette sauvegarde


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Juin 2018)

Un peu de lecture : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201318


----------

